# fostimon injectionst



## homecare122 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Im new to this site but was wondering if anybody has been having fostimon injections with success. My story so far is: started Northisterone to induce period (never had periods due to pituitary tumour age 16, im now 34) 5days afteer last Northisterone meds period begins. Day 2 of period start on Fostimon injections 150IU (had already tried clomid and fostimon 75IU with no response). 
First scan Day 5 follicle sizes  1 x 10mm 4x 9mm.  uterine lining 8mm
Second scan day 8  1 x 14mm and 4 x 11mm uterine lining 11mm
Third scan day 10  1 x15mm, 3 x 14mm uterine lining 11mm
Forth scan day 12 still only 1 x15mm x 14mm others have regressed  uterine lining still nice and thick
Consultant reluctant to raise fostimon does, so kept on 150IU over the weekend another scan on Monday to see if the dominant one continues to grow. feeling a little despondent at the moment, anybody had similar experiences but with good results?


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi homecare, just seen your post. Hope everything working out for you? I am on my third icsi cycle and started 300ml of fostimon on day 2. I am only a few days in and my scan is on Monday but first time on this drug for me. I can't give you any good news stories but thought I'd let you know there is someone on the same as you. Fingers crossed all going well for you. Best of luck x


----------

